# Creepy Shark Tuesday Navarre



## yakntat (May 12, 2011)

Went out by myself close to navarre pier after work on Tuesday. 1/2 mile out I see a sailfish jumping. I get excited and head that way. Just as I reach what I think is the spot the sail jumped, a 7ft blacktip shark skys in the air 10ft from my kayak. My heart stopped for a moment. 40ft away another shark jumps completely out of the water. It did a 360 and splashed back in. Stunned, I see alot of color below my kayak and think oh, school of fish. Ends up being at least 30+ sharks 5-7ft long swimming below me. I look to the rear and 2 sharks are following me with fins out of the water. I'm really spooked at this point and say to myself F-this I'm out of here. I'm trolling two lines and immediately reel in my king duster as I'm not in the mood to spend the next half hour fighting a shark. I then reach for my deep diver yozuri and reel in quickly. 5 cranks in and it gets slammed. I figure yep one of the sharks for sure and it was. As I fight the black tip I see a school of huge jacks swim directly under my yak and keep going. I really wanted to keep this black tip but also wanted to get the heck out of this crazy spot before a shark jumps on me:help:. As I get the shark to the yak, 2 other sharks are following him like hey Steve where are you going? So, being by myself I just cut my favorite yozuri off and get out of dodge. The rest of the evening I picked up 2 nice kings, 6 red snapper, 2 cobia undersize, 2 small spanish and of course 2 remoras trolling at 3.5mph. Turned out to be a great 3 hours of fun. Timed the surf coming back in perfectly. I went by two surfers hauling butt. They just looked at me funny. :blink: Question of the day has anyone seen sharks sky out of the water like?


----------



## LTRAIN (Aug 21, 2008)

Was on the end of the pier yesterday afternoon and we saw that action out there. Kept seeing those fish getting airborne way out and one of the guys thought they were Atlantic Bottle Nose Dolphins...sharks? Yikes!!!!
We did have a 12+' Manta Ray swim by twice... A few small cobes on him and some spanish..

Be careful out there...Lp:thumbsup:


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Wow spooky for sure, felt like I was there as I was reading..


----------



## leeroy87 (May 20, 2012)

Sounds like spinner sharks. look almost like blacktips and some will tell you they are the same thing, but they are a little different. spinners tend to attack bait from below and will typically come out of the water spinning violently.


----------



## yakntat (May 12, 2011)

leeroy87 said:


> Sounds like spinner sharks. look almost like blacktips and some will tell you they are the same thing, but they are a little different. spinners tend to attack bait from below and will typically come out of the water spinning violently.



Your probably right on spinners. I just seen some black on the fin and figured blacktip. There was alot of bait out there and it was hanging out under my yak. Far out I seen the biggest group of flying fish take off. Pretty cool to watch. Seemed like alot of action out there yesterday.


----------



## yakntat (May 12, 2011)

LTRAIN said:


> Was on the end of the pier yesterday afternoon and we saw that action out there. Kept seeing those fish getting airborne way out and one of the guys thought they were Atlantic Bottle Nose Dolphins...sharks? Yikes!!!!
> We did have a 12+' Manta Ray swim by twice... A few small cobes on him and some spanish..
> 
> Be careful out there...Lp:thumbsup:


That's something I never expected to see and really don't care to see again.:no:


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Yep, spinners. Sometimes when hooked they will go nuts jumping several times and spinning while in the air. Ive hooked a couple trolling but they always break my line when they spin.

Ive never seen them school up around me like that though. Shoulda jumped in for a closer look.

It must have calmed down good in the evening. I took a peak in the AM and it was way too rough, plus Im still licking my wounds from the beating I took last week.

I hit the sound and it was even too rough out there so I called it after an hour or so only with a small flounder to show for it.


----------



## steve1029 (Feb 8, 2012)

What the hell is up with all the sharks? had about 30 sorounding me a week ago. yea Doug I get more spooked when I am by myself and a lot more cautious. great report.


----------



## yakntat (May 12, 2011)

JD7.62 said:


> Yep, spinners. Sometimes when hooked they will go nuts jumping several times and spinning while in the air. Ive hooked a couple trolling but they always break my line when they spin.
> 
> Ive never seen them school up around me like that though. Shoulda jumped in for a closer look.
> 
> ...


Trust me I got bashed pretty good on the launch. It swamped my kayak and push my bag of walmart crap cigs to the shore. I had to go back and get them. I regret not sticking my GoPro down in the water as that would have been some great footage. It all happened at once and I was in a small panic. Also, coming in its never good when you see surfers in the line up. :thumbup:


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Thats too funny coming in with surfers around. I went to the pier this evening to chat it up with some guys I havnt seen in awhile since Ive been kayak fishing so much and the water didnt look too bad once you got out past the surf. 

Just a tip to tell a black tip from spinner...

Black tips do NOT have a black tip on the anal fin, spinners do. Backwards it seems but that is how you tell.


----------



## dthomas142 (Jul 18, 2011)

Great report man, at least u braved it, and caught some good fish too!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Spinners are very acrobatic.....purty fun to hook up to!!!!


----------



## yakntat (May 12, 2011)

Jason said:


> Spinners are very acrobatic.....purty fun to hook up to!!!!



Yeah, I'm fine with a few in the area, just didn't like seeing that many with myself in the middle. I told the wife I caught a shark, but not about the acrobatic performance and the school below me. :whistling:


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

My last two trips I encountered a lot of sharks. First day of shark week I had a school of 10+ 3'-5' under me a good ways out. Most recently, I hooked a spinner shark that would've taken a gold medal in acrobatics. Broke my line in 4 or 5 jumps and then continued the show for about 3 more jumps. Obviously bragging that he had my duster


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Very nice mixed bag of fishing.


----------



## dvldocz (Nov 9, 2011)

Great report. I need to get out to Navarre and get on some of those fish like you all have been.:thumbup:

Yeah those spinners are fun to watch. Especially from the beach while a kayak fisher is reeling in a king or spanish while trolling and the spinner comes and attcks it and takes the bait and hooks it self and then does 3 jumps and breaks the line, the beach goes crazy with yelling and cheering:clap:...to bad I was the one that was in the kayak and it was my fish the damn spinner ate and my rig the spinner left with.


----------



## Ivarie (Mar 2, 2010)

We fished the second sand bar at Grayton a week or so ago. The plan was to get into some BT and Spinners. I had a bloody bonita hung over the side. Within 15 mins I had several around me. Quite honestly, I'd estimate the population density at at least 5 sharks per acre along the beach at any given time during this time of year. Putting a live pinfish inside the first sandbar usually means a spinner within 10 mins is flying out of the water. Rinse and repeat all day if you choose.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

crazy yea spinners def do that


----------



## b16acrx1988 (Jul 8, 2012)

Nice video and fish, now I got to pull out some social d and drink some beer.


----------



## yakntat (May 12, 2011)

b16acrx1988 said:


> Nice video and fish, now I got to pull out some social d and drink some beer.


Yeah I here ya! One of my favorite bands...


----------



## knot @ Work (Apr 18, 2012)

Great Post, you yak guys have mega nads, or just a little crazy.

Tight Lines and calm sea's...

:notworthy::thumbup:


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

Great post and video. It sounds like it was just one of those great days of fishing.


----------



## jasonh1903 (Aug 6, 2010)

Awesome video. Love the Social Distortion soundtrack. Sounds like the fishing is picking back up... i need to get on the water ASAP.


----------

